# Can't install Visual Studio 6 Service Pack 5



## soulr3aver (Jul 12, 2007)

Ok, its really simple I am trying to install Visual Studio 6 Service Pack 5 but, in order to do that you need to have mdac 2.5 or newer so while installing the installer had to exit sense I apparently did not have mdac 2.5 or newer installed.

So after the installer exits it then presents me with an installation manual and tells me what to do. It says download mdac from the Mircrosoft website and put it in the same directory as the Visual Studio 6 Service Pack 5 setup file then run it to install.

I thought to myself "Wow, this is gonna be easy" but no Microsoft presents me with mass amounts of bullsh**. As I install my MDAC 2.8 file in the same directory as the setup I think "Ok, done" but wow, I was wrong....I run the setup the second time thinking it will go through but even after I installed mdac 2.8 I am presented with "You need mdac 2.5 or newer to continue the installation". I have already tried mdac 2.5-2.7 nothing works can someone please enlighten me to what I am doing wrong?


----------



## soulr3aver (Jul 12, 2007)

I hate to bump but, nobody?


----------



## 3BVert (Jul 11, 2009)

soulr3aver said:


> Ok, its really simple I am trying to install Visual Studio 6 Service Pack 5 but, in order to do that you need to have mdac 2.5 or newer so while installing the installer had to exit sense I apparently did not have mdac 2.5 or newer installed.
> 
> So after the installer exits it then presents me with an installation manual and tells me what to do. It says download mdac from the Mircrosoft website and put it in the same directory as the Visual Studio 6 Service Pack 5 setup file then run it to install.
> 
> I thought to myself "Wow, this is gonna be easy" but no Microsoft presents me with mass amounts of bullsh**. As I install my MDAC 2.8 file in the same directory as the setup I think "Ok, done" but wow, I was wrong....I run the setup the second time thinking it will go through but even after I installed mdac 2.8 I am presented with "You need mdac 2.5 or newer to continue the installation". I have already tried mdac 2.5-2.7 nothing works can someone please enlighten me to what I am doing wrong?


You have to edit the file sp598ent.stf in the setup directry to remove the check for MDAC 2.5:

http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/windowsgeneraldevelopmentissues/thread/cd740951-dd2c-46eb-856f-6e653a2e3d07



> how to make service pack 5 install on vista beta 2 without another pc!
> 
> Tutorial:
> Step 1) Open C:\ServicePack5Dir\sp598ent.stf with 'Notepad.exe'
> ...


----------

